# Bespoked?



## mickle (11 Apr 2015)

Who's going? I'll be helping my buddy Virk man his stand this year. Missed the London one last year - glad it's back in Brizzole.


----------



## mjr (11 Apr 2015)

Did it jump the shark going to that London? Guess we'll find out this year.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2015)

I might try to make it .... I didn't do the London one, as it seemed wrong to have started in Bristol and then it disappear off to London!

If I go it will probably be the Saturday as I'm going to the Family Cycle On the Downs on the Sunday morning and seeing friends on the afternoon.


----------



## further (17 Apr 2015)

I went today,absolutely brilliant,could only afford the new bone shaker but hey


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2015)

Still hoping to get there tomorrow! Not sure whether it's going to be AM or PM yet.


----------



## mickle (19 Apr 2015)

I tell thee what though, that @vernon is a lovely fella.


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

I'm not long back in Leeds having wolfed down a kebab on the way home from the station.

It was a wonderful show with far too many bikes that fought for the attention of my wallet - I managed to resit but only just.

It was great to meet @mickle and have a good chinwag and I'm most impressed with Bristol. I'm planning a return visit already.

I have a small momento from the show. Virk gave me a small section of bamboo that was cut from a chain stay diameter stem.

I just need the rest of the bike to place in a prominent position besides my Chimera. The green lugwork would be the perfect partner to my Chimera's green frame.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Apr 2015)

mickle said:


> I tell thee what though, that @vernon is a lovely fella.



How much did he pay you to say that?


----------



## summerdays (19 Apr 2015)

I had a lovely time but as I walked in I bumped into a friend and ended up going around with her most of the time. I loved the enthusiasm that each person had for their bikes and pride in their skills! Small details such as swallows on the hub of a bike or bits to stop the cable rubbing. 

Not sure which would be my favourite but the kids who had designed and made their bikes for their GCSE project were fantastic, I'd give them A* let's hope their course work is as good!

A few poor photos:























That last one the photo behind the bike is full size and the saddle came up to my arm pit


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Not sure which would be my favourite
> View attachment 86163




The Woodrup Chimera clearly caught your eye. It causes me pain because although I'd never want to own it as a bike to ride, it's just not 'me', I find it very beautiful and wold live to have it as a centrepiece of the living room. I met it's owner, Jane, on the train going back to Leeds and had a good chat with her and her husband. She hasn't ridden the bike yet and graciously allowed Woodrup to take it to Bespoked to display it in unridden form.

She and her husband are going to ride the Avenue Verte from London to Paris as their first tour and they're excited by the prospect.

I thought that the bike would have won some sort of award but it was not to be. There were equally beautiful bikes in abundance at the show and I'd hate to have to pick a winner in any of the categories.

Here's some more pictures of the bike taken by Woodrup


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

Some of the award winners:





Best finish/best paint. A flawless matt finish with graduated tone change. 









Best off road cycle. Beautiful clean lines and 'fuss free' construction.






Best utility bike. Hartley cycles.











Best in show and best newcomer awards. Rowan Frameworks.











Best alternative materials. A carbon framed beauty.


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

Then there were the wooden bikes....































These two bikes were build using bamboo/carbon fibre composites similar to the stuff used in snowboards and skis. The one in the background is £6,500. The one in the fron, costs considerably more because of its hi-tech spray finish.


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

Then there's the bikes that I wanted to take home with me...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2015)

some nice bikes and pics @vernon


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

Some detail shots...






Chain's slack...





Nice lugs





Headstock on a wooden bike





Pimped up BMX






Woodrup Cycles' stealth finish on their Predator TT bike. Too much white in the detailing though...






The 'paint job' is a large decal applied to a powder coated frame.






An over-gilded lily.


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2015)

mickle said:


> I tell thee what though, that @vernon is a lovely fella.



Is he as lovely, tall, dark and handsome as you are?


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

Speicher said:


> Is he as lovely, tall, dark and handsome as you are?



Lovelier, taller, darker and more handsome. At least that's what @User14044 told my butler.


----------



## summerdays (19 Apr 2015)

There were lots of nice bikes .... And I hadn't allowed myself enough time to view them properly! It was also pretty busy wen I first arrived though it calmed down towards the end. Then today someone offered me a free ticket.... But I was too busy to go again!


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

My LBS, Woodrup Cycles, came second in the public vote at Bespoke.


----------

